# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Μια βοήθεια βρε παιδιά...

## warpe

Γειά σε όλους. Έχω αγοράσει όλο τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό κ το μόνο που μενει είναι να γίνει το scan.. 'Οποιος έχει λίγο ελεύθερο χρόνο κάποιο απόγευμα και laptop και μπορεί...θα φάει και το καλύτερο χειροποίητο κεικ σοκολάτα του πλανήτη  ::  Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει photo από το κέικ;

----------

